# Vocal Covers



## zangooselover (Mar 17, 2010)

Am I allowed to upload vocal covers to FA? Just wanted to know so I don't violate a rule.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 3, 2010)

Only if they are covers you're performing. If they are covers by other artists (like Alien Ant Farm covering Michael Jacksons song, Smooth Criminal), then it's a violation of their copyright.


----------



## chama (Apr 4, 2010)

Actually, technically, all covers (of non-free music) that aren't licensed or recorded with permission, are breaking copyright the moment you publish them (online or otherwise). It's one of those "but who cares?" zones. The moment you start making money with them though, the lawyers will be on you like a ton of very expensive bricks.

Parodies are exempt from copyright claims, but even that's dangerous area. Interpretations... well, better let the copyright lawyers sort that one out. Personally, I think the whole thing is rotten, where I can get sued for singing "Happy Birthday" in a public place. Generally, if I make a parody or a cover, if I have the possibility, I ask permission first.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

Technically it's illegal but if you or FA gets busted, I'll eat my hat. Nobody really gives a care.


----------

